# Appetite Change? Ideas Needed ....



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey All,

Jaxson has become fickle with his eating. He's turning 1 this month and he's been on the puppy eating plan (breakfast, lunch, dinner). He used to charge through the room when it was time to eat and start scarfing down his bowl. Now he eats his breakfast immediately but all remaining meals he kinda eats some, makes a mess, and then leaves most of it. He will eventually eat it later that day. I decided to try a different flavor of Taste of the Wild which I'm waiting to be delivered. Also, i will go ahead and move him to morning and evening feedings now that he's of age. He doesn't get much human food. About 2-3 times per week i will mix in a cooked egg to his breakfast or feed it seperate. He doesn't get some of my plate every meal so I don't believe that he's just waiting me out for the good stuff. 

Is this a common trait? Do dogs grow out of this? 

thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As they get older, they cut back on the amount of meals. It's normal.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> As they get older, they cut back on the amount of meals. It's normal.


Ok, that makes sense. He just didn't seem hungry like he didn't need it. Then I will switch tomorrow to AM & PM feeding times.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

they are good at self regulating. Usually the switch from3 times to 2 times a day happens around 6 months old. Don’t get surprised if later on at some point he even refuses to eat his breakfast.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol!

At a year, once a day is fine, he's telling you he's no longer a puppy and doesn't need so much food.

Switch him over to adult formula, too.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Gabica said:


> they are good at self regulating. Usually the switch from3 times to 2 times a day happens around 6 months old. Don’t get surprised if later on at some point he even refuses to eat his breakfast.


got it. thanks. I moved him to twice a day, but he still seems fickle with anything past breakfast. I'll let him tell me how much he wants, my concern is him being too skinny at some point.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

gingerling said:


> Lol!
> 
> At a year, once a day is fine, he's telling you he's no longer a puppy and doesn't need so much food.
> 
> Switch him over to adult formula, too.


Thanks gingerling. You may be on to something about the once per day. Is there a preferred? Morning vs evening if once per day? I guess getting used to 3 feedings a day for 9-10 months you feel like "am I underfeeding my buddy?" :angel

I am waiting on his adult food as it should arrive tomorrow of Friday. Chewy.com is very convenient :wink


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

For my schedule I prefer evening for the meal time with the idea that she's had the bulk of her activity during the day and can now settle down to digest. Lots of activity following a big meal is one of the supposed causes of bloat/gastric torsion. The other idea behind an evening meal is that the dog will work (as in hunt, but applies to other training) better when hungry.


It definitely does take some getting used to mentally that you're not starving your dog, but they do very well with a gorge/fast eating style.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

armgwag said:


> Thanks gingerling. You may be on to something about the once per day. Is there a preferred? Morning vs evening if once per day? I guess getting used to 3 feedings a day for 9-10 months you feel like "am I underfeeding my buddy?"


Oh, go for once a day! Either is fine, recall they like consistency, so decide based on what will work for both of you, and make sure it's at least an hr before or after heavy exercise.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Got it! Thanks, I'll see what he needs


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

gingerling said:


> Oh, go for once a day! Either is fine, recall they like consistency, so decide based on what will work for both of you, and make sure it's at least an hr before or after heavy exercise.


That does seem easier. Got it and will do. Thanks!


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

This is just my opinion...I don't like the once a day feeding idea. I don't like the idea of them eating so much in one sitting. As was previously mentioned, this can cause bloat/gastric torsion which is deadly and can happen very quickly(within hours). Personally, I don't want to do anything that would increase the chances of that happening. It's also more common in deep-chested breeds, which a Vizsla is. 

When I switched Cash over to adult food about a month ago, I had him on two meals a day and used the recommended serving amount for his age and weight. I had the same problem you are having with him seemingly uninterested in eating when served. I don't like to leave a bowl of food out for him to graze on like a cat. He's on a schedule that works for him and works for me. So, I would put his food down for 20-30 mins to let him eat and if he didn't I would remove his bowl. He did this for 2 feeding in a row and even the third feeding the following morning he wasn't 100% interested in eating, but I sprinkled some cheese on there and he scarfed it down without issue. 

What I ended up doing was reducing the amount I was feeding him in each meal when he's not active. When we go running, hunt training, or hunting he gets the full two cups a day split between two meals. Sometimes a little more if he seems hungry enough. Like someone else mentioned, they're pretty good about self-regulating.

It's good to note that I'm feeding my boy Merrick Grain Free - Real Chicken + Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food. It's 5-star rated on DogFoodAdvisor.com and has a much higher protein percentage than his puppy food and higher calories as well.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/before-grain-dog-food-dry/#fnref-2294-1


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I am a very new Vizsla puppy owner, my boy 'Rafa' is only 5 months old. 

My breeder who is very experienced with Vizslas told us to expect our puppy to become fickle with his food at around 12 months or so, he went on to explain that they get bored with the dry dog food and his solution was to recommend to us to mix it with part of a tin of sardines in tomato sauce. 










In his words the 'smellier the better' and the dogs appetitie would pick up dramatically if they had become fussy.

Hope this helps


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

PhilipL said:


> I am a very new Vizsla puppy owner, my boy 'Rafa' is only 5 months old.
> 
> My breeder who is very experienced with Vizslas told us to expect our puppy to become fickle with his food at around 12 months or so, he went on to explain that they get bored with the dry dog food and his solution was to recommend to us to mix it with part of a tin of sardines in tomato sauce.
> 
> ...


I always have broth (home made) on hand which i mix with dry food. Sometimes I also add the meat (whether it's chicken, beef) from the broth. I also have tuna at times added to the kibble. I also stock up on a couple of yogurt which can be added to the kibble but mostly I give yogurt separately with strawberries and blueberries (more like their dessert). Oy vey, my dogs eat better than me! Lol.


----------

